# Just some logging pics



## Ryan Willock (Jan 20, 2007)

Just some of my logging pics.


----------



## ericjeeper (Jan 20, 2007)

*wow very nice*

Actually I can not see em.. Nothing attached


----------



## smokechase II (Jan 20, 2007)

*logging pics*

That does it. I'm cleaning my monitor.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jan 20, 2007)

Sorry, I know they haven't posted yet. I'm still having problems so I've emailed them to SWE to post when he gets a chance.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jan 21, 2007)

More from Ryan


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jan 21, 2007)

And some more


----------



## woodfarmer (Jan 21, 2007)

what are you cutting? quite the operation, send more pics when you get a chance


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jan 21, 2007)

That boundry was 60-70%poplar with some red and white oak, yellow pine, white pine and more [email protected] beech than I cared for. Granted it was good beech but beech is a pain, its limby and you almost never get more than two maybe maybe three logs out of it. Oh and if the skidder is going to have a problem winching a tree out its going to be a beech, still haven't quite figured that one out though, they are heavier than they look but it just seems that they have more of a tendency to be a pain.

Notice how the skidder is backed up against a tree?? The reason for that is on steep ground you don't want to take any chance of the parking brake failing and the machine going down hill.


----------



## Husky137 (Jan 21, 2007)

Cool pics Ryan. 

Beech trees blow.


----------



## livewire (Jan 21, 2007)

*nice shots*

Carharts in sweden? I thought Levis had the international market?!?  

If that is a dual chamber fuel/oil can I will not die till I have one!!!

Great shots of the job!


----------



## Husky137 (Jan 21, 2007)

livewire said:


> Carharts in sweden? I thought Levis had the international market?!?
> 
> If that is a dual chamber fuel/oil can I will not die till I have one!!!
> 
> Great shots of the job!




Read the thread from the beginning.


----------



## livewire (Jan 21, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> Read the thread from the beginning.



My sarcastic tone doesn't come across very well in print. I should've used a :biggrinbounce2: or a  or :hmm3grin2orange:

sorry


----------



## bradstr (Jan 21, 2007)

Ryan, Nice skidder! Is that a 540B cable skidder?


----------



## Husky137 (Jan 21, 2007)

livewire said:


> My sarcastic tone doesn't come across very well in print. I should've used a :biggrinbounce2: or a  or :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> sorry



Probably. Sorry to have lumped you in with the rest of the non-reading,lip-moving morons.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MALogger (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice Pictures! 
Are those jeans chainsaw proof??


----------



## sILlogger (Jan 21, 2007)

That looks like a 540D, looking at the exhaust any way, is it?? those are great skidders, the one that i run has rice and cane tires about 3ft wide, it is great, pretty light machine, with wide tires it will just about float, nice pics, good luck and be careful


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jan 21, 2007)

MAlogger, sure are..... Just don't hit'em with a saw and they're pretty resistant!!!LOL Snap in chaps from labinville. Its a 540B spinning 23.1-26 Firestone LS-II's, $1,500 per tire plus $130 per tube and another $100 per tire for mounting.... How many ya want??:hmm3grin2orange: I sold all of that equipment back in June.


----------



## MALogger (Jan 21, 2007)

Ryan Willock said:


> MAlogger, sure are..... Just don't hit'em with a saw and they're pretty resistant!!!LOL Snap in chaps from labinville. Its a 540B spinning 23.1-26 Firestone LS-II's, $1,500 per tire plus $130 per tube and another $100 per tire for mounting.... How many ya want??:hmm3grin2orange: I sold all of that equipment back in June.



Are you not logging anymore? That 540 looke like it was in real nice shape!


----------



## woodfarmer (Jan 21, 2007)

*beech*

95% of what i cut is beech, mostly for firewood, love the stuff, i use a 90hp caseih farm tractor with a farmi winch although i'm on level ground they are heavy


----------



## JohnH (Jan 21, 2007)

MALogger said:


> Are you not logging anymore? That 540 looke like it was in real nice shape!


Craig just ask him if you can buy it I know thats what you'r thinking.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jan 21, 2007)

John, the 540 has been sold but I do have a Franklin 130B thats in TOP shape that I'll sell for $10,000 its got four new tires and an all most new set of ring chains for it amongst 500 hrs on new center pins bushings and MANY more new parts!


----------



## MALogger (Jan 21, 2007)

Ryan,

Do you have any pics you can email me? That is a cable machine, correct? I really would like to have a grapple with winch!

I am checking on a 88 240 Timberjack with grapple and winch!

Thanks!


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jan 21, 2007)

MA, pm me your email adress.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jan 21, 2007)

Are you select cutting or clear cutting?? If you've never had one a grapple will tear up the reamaning stand unless you are using a tree cutter.


----------



## JohnH (Jan 21, 2007)

Ryan Willock said:


> Are you select cutting or clear cutting?? If you've never had one a grapple will tear up the reamaning stand unless you are using a tree cutter.



He does both He ownes a clark 667 G and W


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jan 25, 2007)

This is great


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jan 25, 2007)

And some more goodies


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jan 25, 2007)

And last two for now ,,,











Thanks to Ryan for sharing ,,


----------



## woodfarmer (Jan 25, 2007)

those are great pics, thats the kind of stuff we like to see here. the terrain looks fairly steep


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jan 25, 2007)

I can only agree, I love pics like those


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jan 25, 2007)

That was a very steep tract, pics do not do it justice at all. I was wearing calks just to take the pics! You know its steep ground when a mountain logger is skidding with a dozer! We'll take a skidder most anywhere but you know its steep when you have to build roads for the dozer to run on!! He had a 360 jack sitting at the landing that he uses for the "flat" part of the tract which wasn't much.


----------



## BC_Logger (Jan 25, 2007)

another great set of pics there 

how many acres are you logging ?


----------

